# Remington 700ML/209 Conversion KIt/Blackhorn 209 Powder??? Anyone?



## gotitwithmybow (Jun 14, 2010)

Has anyone been able to have good, consistent results using the 700ML conversion to 209 primers and shooting the Blackhorn 209 powder?  Lots of blowback?  I want to try this change before I have to buy a new ML with the 209 breach plug "standard".  Thanks for help!


----------



## WTM45 (Jun 14, 2010)

Well......
The Remington 700ML is notorious for its blowback problems.
BH209 does not list this rifle in any form as approved by them for the use of their powder.

On modernmuzzleloading.com, "derfhunter" has been working on a 209 primer conversion kit for the 700ML that seems to eliminate most of the blowback.

Denny's Sporting Goods is also a major player in the 700ML conversion and custom build game.  I'd bet they would have some great advice for you... (330)-534-3707.


----------



## gotitwithmybow (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks WTM45 for info.  I have never noticed "blowback" using #11 cap but Blackhorn 209 needs the 209 primer of course.  Thanks again.


----------

